# Wedding dessert problem



## SaucedeSewing (Mar 8, 2015)

My daughter is getting married in September, and I have agreed to provide the desserts. She wants a selection of mini cakes/desserts which will be presented on triple cake stands. There will be about 90 people at the meal. My problem is that I live in France and will only be arriving in the UK a few days before the big day. I do however have to go over in June, so what I was thinking I would make the desserts then and freeze them. What I am asking the forum for is ideas for desserts that can be made that far in advance, are freezeable and do not need any last minute finishing touches. Thank you.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2015)

Can't you make desserts at home and bring them with you right before wedding? Honestly, that long in the freezer nothing will taste great. Maybe it will still be just fine, but not great. For wedding you kind of want everything nice and fresh. Just my opinion.


----------



## SaucedeSewing (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks CharlieD, the problem is the fact that is an 18 hour drive door to door and I'm not sure anything I made would look presentable after that! That combined with all the other things that will have to be fitted in those few days means June seems like the best solution, but like you say it is a long time to keep stuff hence my post to the forum!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness! I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but as the bride's mother, don't you have enough things to worry about without having to make dessert for 90 people, and then driving 18 hours to deliver it?

If it were me, I'd be looking for a bakery or catering company close to where the event is taking place. You would still be living up to your commitment to provide dessert, but simply delegating the responsibility of actual kitchen duties to someone else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh my goodness! I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but as the bride's mother, don't you have enough things to worry about without having to make dessert for 90 people, and then driving 18 hours to deliver it?
> 
> If it were me, I'd be looking for a bakery or catering company close to where the event is taking place. You would still be living up to your commitment to provide dessert, but simply delegating the responsibility of actual kitchen duties to someone else.



This was my take on it, too.  Or go early and do the baking there.  Many bakeries would be happy to make the cake, etc. for you if you want to do the decorating yourself.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree that this might be too big a project for the mother of the bride.

If you feel you must do it then I would use a combination of home baked and store bought items.  A good option for the home baked portion is a sheet cake decorated similar to the picture below.  Cut the cake and put the pieces in white or pastel colored cup cake papers and place them on the three tiered stand.  If you are not adept at piping decorations then use some purchased candies or Jordon almonds as the decoration.







https://bettycakes.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/100_1939.jpg

Good luck!


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 8, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh my goodness! I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but as the bride's mother, don't you have enough things to worry about without having to make dessert for 90 people, and then driving 18 hours to deliver it?
> 
> If it were me, I'd be looking for a bakery or catering company close to where the event is taking place. You would still be living up to your commitment to provide dessert, but simply delegating the responsibility of actual kitchen duties to someone else.


Agreed! You can get the bakery or catering company to make an assortment of treats, as desired, but without you needing to worry about it. It also means you will have more free time once you arrive to spend with your daughter or getting ready. Congrats!!


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Can't you make desserts at home and bring them with you right before wedding? Honestly, that long in the freezer nothing will taste great. Maybe it will still be just fine, but not great. For wedding you kind of want everything nice and fresh. Just my opinion.



Charlie, you cannot bring foods, even cooked, into another country. Customs will confiscate them.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 8, 2015)

Addie said:


> Charlie, you cannot bring foods, even cooked, into another country. Customs will confiscate them.



She lives in the EU, not the US.


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> She lives in the EU, not the US.



I know that. I did read all of  her post. She is going from France to England. The last time I heard they were still separate countries.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 8, 2015)

Addie said:


> I know that. I did read all of  her post. She is going from France to England. The last time I heard they were still separate countries.


Yes, they are separate countries, but part of the European UNION, of which France and England are member states. Border crossing restrictions between European countries are now similar to what we have here between states.



> Buying goods in another Member State
> 
> There are no limits on what private persons can buy and take with them when they travel between EU countries, as long as the products purchased are for personal use and not for resale, with exception of new means of transport. Taxes (VAT and excise) will be included in the price of the products in the Member State of purchase and no further payment of taxes can be due in any other Member State.


----------



## SaucedeSewing (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for all your help. Addie, because of free movement of good act you can move food across borders within the eu. It looks like I will spend June researching local bakers/catering companies


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2015)

I knew about no restrictions on traveling in Europe and that is why I suggested to bring the dessert. 
There are couple of Russian cakes I make that may withstand the freezing, it's a cake not an individual dessert. So I'm not sure if it will work. I have posted recipes before. Cannot point to them right now. For some reason searching on iPad doesn't work the same as PC.  Maybe you can try to look it up and see if that is something you can use. Limonnik and Sour Cream cake. I have frozen both in the past but for a month or so. Not sure how they would keep for 3 month. 
Actually now thinking about 18 hours travel. It might be no problem. By the time the cakes defrost and regain consciousness after being frozen, joking, they might be perfectly ready for consumption. Those cakes need to seat outside for a day or two after being frozen. Nothing bad will happen to them. I'll try to find recipe when I get to work, if you don't find before. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree with those who think you need to find a bakery . Since your daughter lives in England, she may know of a good bakery or have friends who can recommend one. You can check them out when you go over in June.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2015)

I actually think people have reasons why they want to make things themselves, i.e. money. Not everybody are willing/able to spend/waste hundreds if not thousands on store bought stuff. 


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/limonnik-35086.html


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/charlie-ds-ukrainian-recipes-13160-2.html#post891206

Look for post #54 for Sour cream cake


----------



## Addie (Mar 9, 2015)

SaucedeSewing said:


> Thanks for all your help. Addie, because of free movement of good act you can move food across borders within the eu. It looks like I will spend June researching local bakers/catering companies



Just goes to show  you how much I DON'T travel.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 10, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree that this might be too big a project for the mother of the bride.
> 
> If you feel you must do it then I would use a combination of home baked and store bought items.  A good option for the home baked portion is a sheet cake decorated similar to the picture below.  Cut the cake and put the pieces in white or pastel colored cup cake papers and place them on the three tiered stand.  If you are not adept at piping decorations then use some purchased candies or Jordon almonds as the decoration.
> 
> ...



I like the sheet cake idea as well.  But to make decorating it easier, and more attractive, in my opinion, decorate it with edible flowers.  I did that for a wedding cake and it went over very well.  Everyone thought it was a beautiful cake.  And with flowers on a sheet cake, it can be cut into equal squares, each frosted, and with a flower with step and leaves on top.  It's very elegant.  Or better yet, frost the squares, and make a little multi-color corsage on top.

Another option is to bake little individual cakes.  There are cake pans that have small, square inserts that can make a dozen little cakes at a time.  Then, put a ganache on them, and your corsage.  This could be done in a fairly short amount of time.  Each would be fresh, and gorgeous.

For the cake type, I would go with a good sponge cake, or yellow cake recipe, as you can then use any flavored icing or ganache you want.

Just a couple of ideas.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2015)

SaucedeSewing said:


> My daughter is getting married in September, and I have agreed to provide the desserts. She wants a selection of mini cakes/desserts which will be presented on triple cake stands. There will be about 90 people at the meal. My problem is that I live in France and will only be arriving in the UK a few days before the big day. I do however have to go over in June, so what I was thinking I would make the desserts then and freeze them. What I am asking the forum for is ideas for desserts that can be made that far in advance, are freezeable and do not need any last minute finishing touches. Thank you.


The obvious is homemade ice cream pehaps a bombe with an outer layer of ice cream with a sorbet or frozen mousse in the middle. (Don't do what I've seen recommended in cookery articles and reverse the order of ice cream and sorbet and put the sorbet on the outside. It won't stand up to hanging around awaiting it's turn at table and will melt to a sloppy mess.)

However, if she wants "cupcakes" you could bake them and freeze them undecorated and then decorate them the day before the event.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> *Oh my goodness! I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but as the bride's mother, don't you have enough things to worry about without having to make dessert for 90 people, and then driving 18 hours to deliver it?*
> 
> If it were me, I'd be looking for a bakery or catering company close to where the event is taking place. You would still be living up to your commitment to provide dessert, but simply delegating the responsibility of actual kitchen duties to someone else.


A very good point, Steve. And cupcakes for _ninety_ people plus extras in case they want more than one each! What _is_ your daughter _thinking_ about!!!


You could, of course, cheat and order from Waitrose on-line and have it delivered. They have a good range.  
http://www.waitrose.com/shop/Browse...gclid=COfm2d_9nsQCFazMtAodCA8AQA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2015)

I catered both of my daughters' wedding receptions.  One had a meal, which I was easily able to accomplish.  The other, instead of a meal, had a desert bar.  I cooked for 4 solid days to make all of the cakes, cupcakes, pies, eclairs, cream puffs, etc.  If you have the cash, have someone else cater it as you probably don't have the oven space, or pans to cook for 90 people in a day.  I can be done, but you'd better have enough pans and mixing bowls to cook a couple dozen cupcakes, or multiple sheet cakes at a time.  I had to make my stuff on a four-burner gas stove-top, and a small oven.  Thankfully, the owner of the home that I worked in had a spare refrigerator in the garage, so I could store deserts as they were completed.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 11, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I catered both of my daughters' wedding receptions. One had a meal, which I was easily able to accomplish. The other, instead of a meal, had a desert bar. I cooked for 4 solid days to make all of the cakes, cupcakes, pies, eclairs, cream puffs, etc. If you have the cash, have someone else cater it as you probably don't have the oven space, or pans to cook for 90 people in a day. I can be done, but you'd better have enough pans and mixing bowls to cook a couple dozen cupcakes, or multiple sheet cakes at a time. I had to make my stuff on a four-burner gas stove-top, and a small oven. Thankfully, the owner of the home that I worked in had a spare refrigerator in the garage, so I could store deserts as they were completed.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Yes, it's odd how people who have no experience of large scale catering think they are making it easy for you by requesting "a few cakes"


----------

